# Inter - Chievo: 14 gennaio 2017 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (14 Gennaio 2017)

Anticipo del sabato della prima giornata di ritorno di Serie A. Inter - Chievo, partita in programma questa sera, 14 gennaio 2017 alle ore 20:45, allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Chievo?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Gennaio 2017)

Pure un pari sarebbe oro per noi.. ma questi tanto vincono..


----------



## juventino (14 Gennaio 2017)

Il Chievo ha tipo 15 punti sulla zona retrocessione, quindi è molto probabile che cominceranno fin da subito il loro classico girone di ritorno da "seduti". Si prevede un'altra vittoria dell'Inter.


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2017)

GoooooollllllP

Pellissier!


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Gennaio 2017)

*Pellissier! 0-1!*


----------



## juventino (14 Gennaio 2017)

Gran gol di Pellissier.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Gennaio 2017)

Pellissier 0-1


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Gennaio 2017)

Stiamo calmi che la partita è lunga...


----------



## Dell'erba (14 Gennaio 2017)

Manolas qui poteva fare meglio. Comunque appena Verratti e James entreranno in partita recupereranno e non ci sarà bisogno di far entrare Messi dalla panchina


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Gennaio 2017)

La Sfinter ha preso Gagliardini senza aver venduto a centrocampo?


----------



## Hellscream (14 Gennaio 2017)

0-1 fino al 70-80°, poi come al solito, al 95° 3-1.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Gennaio 2017)

Sorrentino fantastico.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Gennaio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> 0-1 fino al 70-80°, poi come al solito, al 95° 3-1.


Eh... come sempre..
Speriamo di no..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Gennaio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> La Sfinter ha preso Gagliardini senza aver venduto a centrocampo?


L'Inter spende e spande senza senso..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Gennaio 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Manolas qui poteva fare meglio. Comunque appena Verratti e James entreranno in partita recupereranno e non ci sarà bisogno di far entrare Messi dalla panchina



Ma


----------



## Dell'erba (14 Gennaio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma




Le smiliardate di zhang avranno i loro frutti


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Gennaio 2017)

Che parata di Sorrentino...


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Gennaio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> La Sfinter ha preso Gagliardini senza aver venduto a centrocampo?



l'unica uscita credo sia quella di felipe melo, ad oggi.


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2017)

Pareggio delle melme.

Finita...


----------



## de sica (14 Gennaio 2017)

ICardi 1-1


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Gennaio 2017)

Ti pareva.. ora finirà 3/4-1..


----------



## Pamparulez2 (14 Gennaio 2017)

Non la sto vedendo ma dalla cronaca direi che l'inter merita clamorosamente di vincere.


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Gennaio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> L'Inter spende e spande senza senso..


 A me più che altro veniva da dire che almeno da loro non ci sono insopportabili mantra tipo "se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno. È vero però che l Inter è la squadra che compra a raffica per eccellenza 



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> l'unica uscita credo sia quella di felipe melo, ad oggi.


 Ah allora l uscita c'è  e lo scambio è un upgrade puro per loro


----------



## Kaw (14 Gennaio 2017)

Il gol al '95 non è nemmeno quotato.


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2017)

Beh, era ovvio.

Questi maledetti le vincono tutte...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Gennaio 2017)

Eccolo ! Ahah


----------



## Kaw (14 Gennaio 2017)

Vabè un pò meno del '95.


----------



## medjai (14 Gennaio 2017)

Finirano sopra di noi, questo è sicuro. Spero almeno non in Champions


----------



## Hellscream (14 Gennaio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> 0-1 fino al 70-80°, poi come al solito, al 95° 3-1.



Mi autoquoto, ormai sono più scontati dei saldi di Gennaio.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Gennaio 2017)

medjai ha scritto:


> Finirano sopra di noi, questo è sicuro. Spero almeno non in Champions



Già è tanto se vanno in EL


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2017)

Comunque ste squadre come il Chievo sono davvero inutili.


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2017)

Lo scontatissimo 3-1


----------



## Hellscream (14 Gennaio 2017)

Mi dovevo giocare il risultato esatto.


----------



## Kaw (14 Gennaio 2017)

E il gol oltre il 90esimo ormai è una costante.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Gennaio 2017)

Ma voi siete sicuri che il campionato è chiuso ?


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2017)

Alle prossime due hanno Palermo e Pescara.

.......


----------



## Hellscream (14 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alle prossime due hanno Palermo e Pescara.
> 
> .......



Ma infatti hanno una calendario ridicolo, mi pare che nelle prossime 9 giornate abbiano solo Juve fuori e la Roma in casa, poi tutte partite inutili.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma voi siete sicuri che il campionato è chiuso ?



Dai finiamola, non prenderanno mai Roma o Napoli, figurarsi i gobbi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Gennaio 2017)

Benissimo Gagliardini


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Gennaio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dai finiamola, non prenderanno mai Roma o Napoli, figurarsi i gobbi.



Secondo me alla fine in champions ci vanno. Se avessero cominciato l'anno con Pioli sarebbe stata curiosa.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma voi siete sicuri che il campionato è chiuso ?



Questi qua arrivano sotto di noi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Gennaio 2017)

Alla lunga la spunteranno, la devono spuntare, troppi acquisti. Grande prima partita di Gagliardini, mi sembra dia le piste a Bertolacci, soprattutto in personalità. Poi per dire...gli avanzano 30mln per Gabigol che il Milan con 30mln ci farebbe 3 mercati. O la rubentus li spende per Pcaja e manco gli serve. Da noi se viene il raffreddore a Suso entra...Honda. Ma di che parliamo?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Gennaio 2017)

Quando la squadra che hai in campo vale 30/40 milioni spesi a giocatore non puoi continuare con l'andazzo da 6/7 posto. Che l'Inter venisse fuori così mi sembra il minimo.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me alla fine in champions ci vanno. *Se avessero cominciato l'anno con Pioli sarebbe stata curiosa*.



Questo è un altro discorso, ma penso che abbiano perso troppi punti nel girone d'andata.


----------



## Julian (14 Gennaio 2017)

è completamente un altra squadra Pioli stà facendo un grande lavoro ma l'Inter ha sempre avuto qualità era l'olandese che faceva disastri


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Gennaio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Quando la squadra che hai in campo vale 30/40 milioni spesi a giocatore non puoi continuare con l'andazzo da 6/7 posto. Che l'Inter venisse fuori così mi sembra il minimo.


 Ce l avesse il Milan il budget interista...


----------



## Julian (14 Gennaio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ce l avesse il Milan il budget interista...



e mi sà che sti cinesi non hanno fatto vedere ancora niente....


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Gennaio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Alla lunga la spunteranno, la devono spuntare, troppi acquisti. Grande prima partita di Gagliardini, mi sembra dia le piste a Bertolacci, soprattutto in personalità. Poi per dire...gli avanzano 30mln per Gabigol che il Milan con 30mln ci farebbe 3 mercati. O la rubentus li spende per Pcaja e manco gli serve. Da noi se viene il raffreddore a Suso entra...Honda. Ma di che parliamo?



infatti....quoto tutto. 

alla fine i valori emergono sulla lunga distanza.


----------



## ilcondompelato (15 Gennaio 2017)

Vabbè però stanno anche sculando alla grande.
Che sia chiaro, stasera hanno strameritato e parlare di culo è disonesto, ma con l udinese il primo tempo dovevano stare sotto di 2 gol ed invece hanno pareggiato al 45 e l hanno vinta al 90.
Ricordo anche che con il Crotone e Pescara riacciuffarono la partita allo scadere, oltre naturalmente che contro di noi.
Cmq a parte i terzini palesemente scarsi, il resto della squadra per valore tecnico è più forte della ns, sopratutto se si tiene conto anche della panchina che è nettamente più profonda della nostra


----------



## juventino (15 Gennaio 2017)

Pioli ha trovato la quadra, gliene va dato atto. Adesso hanno Palermo e Pescara, praticamente è scontato che arriveranno a 7 vittorie consecutive.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Gennaio 2017)

Noi tutte queste vittorie consecutive non le facciamo dal terzo posto di allegri. Ed è il vero peccato originale...


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Gennaio 2017)

Se Gagliardini è quello di ieri altro che Bertolacci bis... Che nervi


----------



## Coripra (15 Gennaio 2017)

Ma come... Gagliardini secondo i critici competenti del forum era un pacco...


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Gennaio 2017)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Ma come... Gagliardini secondo i critici competenti del forum era un pacco...



Ha fatto più lui in una partita che Bertolacci in quasi due stagioni.


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Gennaio 2017)

Hanno un calendario in discesa, inutile farsi false speranze, ma terzi non ci arrivano, e tanto mi basta.


----------



## Doctore (15 Gennaio 2017)

Non capisco tutte queste sorprese e fare paragoni con il milan...L inter ha fatto e sta facendo una grande campagna acquisti è il minimo arrivare terzi.
Stagione 2016/17
Transfermarket parla e dice Inter Somma: 154,10 mln €-Cessioni Somma: 18,40 mln €
Transfermarket parla e dice Milan Somma: Somma: 26,80 mln € Cessioni Somma: 14,50 mln € 
Ma di che stiamo a parlare...


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Gennaio 2017)

Aspetto con ansia la prossima mazzolata che avrà l'effetto di sgonfiarli come palloncini.


----------



## prebozzio (15 Gennaio 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Hanno un calendario in discesa, inutile farsi false speranze, ma terzi non ci arrivano, e tanto mi basta.


Se ora è in discesa poi ci sarà una salita, dato che manca un intero girone


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Gennaio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non capisco tutte queste sorprese e fare paragoni con il milan...L inter ha fatto e sta facendo una grande campagna acquisti è il minimo arrivare terzi.
> Stagione 2016/17
> Transfermarket parla e dice Inter Somma: 154,10 mln €-Cessioni Somma: 18,40 mln €
> Transfermarket parla e dice Milan Somma: Somma: 26,80 mln € Cessioni Somma: 14,50 mln €
> Ma di che stiamo a parlare...



Perfetto


----------

